
The 129 Essential Jazz Albums of the 21st Century (So Far) - johndcook
https://www.playingchangesbook.com/essentialalbums/
======
ArtWomb
Thanks for posting! This track. Amazing ;)

The Bad Plus - These Are The Vistas - Silence Is the Question

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHDubUIYBzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHDubUIYBzY)

